# I Don't Know What to DO!



## DesperatedMan (Dec 2, 2012)

Hello

I don't know hot to put this, but it brought sadness to me. My wife just gave me this news and I did not want to accept it, but now I must accept it and face it. 

My wife confessed me that she actually likes Justin Biever and his music!

I just don't know what to do. I am thinking about divorcing her. In this moment I think it is the best thing to do because if I stay with her it is just going to make things worst.


----------



## Dewayne76 (Sep 26, 2012)

Do the 180 approach. 

Keep your distance. Stay away. 

Books won't help you any, but buy them anyways and read them. 

Go on a diet, get in shape and be happy. 

Get STD tested. 

Get into IC immediately!!

Don't fall into the D trap just because of this. If it comes up, tell her that you agree and that there's no use in trying and walk. See if she doesn't come around. 

IF she doesn't come around in a few weeks, maybe a few months, go ahead and Divorce her and be done. No use in putting yourself through this torture. 

Good luck.


----------

